
Mark Zuckerberg Votes to Keep Peter Thiel on Facebook Board - chewymouse
http://gizmodo.com/mark-zuckerberg-votes-to-keep-peter-thiel-on-facebook-b-1782276509
======
xiaoma
Gawker owns Gizmodo and has a vested interest in painting Peter Thiel in a bad
light since he has contributed to the legal expenses of their victims, so I'm
unconvinced of the newsworthiness of this piece.

~~~
minimaxir
That doesn't make the headline any less accurate.

~~~
xiaoma
Zuckerberg voted to keep others on the board, too. It's routine. This isn't
news. It's a swipe.

~~~
minimaxir
The TechCrunch headline is "Peter Thiel was not kicked off Facebook’s board"
which is actually _worse_ than Gizmodo's headline.

[https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/20/peter-thiel-was-not-
kicked...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/20/peter-thiel-was-not-kicked-off-
facebooks-board/)

------
yuhong
I really wish the restrictions can be reduced so board of directors (like
@pmarca) can tweet more on the companies.

~~~
guptabot
Last time this happened, pmarca ended up offending a country and zuckerberg
personally had to apologise twice.

~~~
yuhong
That is not a good reason not to do so.

